# Kimler Var > Büyük Türk Alimleri >  Akşemseddin

## ceydaaa

aksemsettin.jpg( 1389 - 1459 ) Pasteur önce Mikrobu bulan ilk bilim adamı. İstanbulun fethinin manevi babasıdır. Fatih sultan Mehmet' in Hocasıdır

----------

